# Volume Label...



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 14, 2008)

I was installing win98 on an old computer and I formated the HDD and got this message:

Volume label (11 characters, ENTER for none)?

What does that mean?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 14, 2008)

Choose a Name for the HDD 11 characters or less, or press ENTER for no name.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, I just figured that out...lolz


----------



## smig (Jun 15, 2008)

you can change the name (label) of the HD later, just as you change any other file's name


----------

